# Vote for your favorite photo



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great batch of pictures but those huge smiles on Penny and Maggies Mom picture just drew me in.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures hard to pick one.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, man, I'm trying to pick between two I _really_ like.  

I know...I'll let my daughter decide!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Totally off topic but kwhit I LOVE your new signature picture. That is adorable.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

I really like ninde'gold's picture. When I first saw it in another thread, I laughed aloud. It really made my day... the poor guy looks like "Ok Mom, you had your fun dressing me up. Do we need to have digital proof of it too?"


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I think Copper's Mom's entry is missing!


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

are entries closed now? I missed this...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I think Copper's Mom's entry is missing!


 It's my fault. I forgot to upload the uncropped photo.:doh::doh::doh: Just been busy and am always forgetful.

He sure was a happy, happy boy that day and always. It's been almost one year since I lost him and I am trying hard to focus on the good times, but dang I miss him.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> It's my fault. I forgot to upload the uncropped photo.:doh::doh::doh: Just been busy and am always forgetful


I sent a PM to Marshab1 last night when I noticed him missing, I wondered why.

I will quote what you said Teresa in your submission. "This one's been cropped. I'll try to find the original, but dang he was cute."

I can understand why he was left out due to your wording, but....

IMHO, you did not ask anyone to hold off till you found the uncropped version, you made a submission. It is obvious several photos in this contest are cropped that break the "rules". I am a bit miffed Copper was not included and others were.

Perhaps the rules for the monthly photo contest need to be clarified. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

GoldenCamper said:


> Perhaps the rules for the monthly photo contest need to be clarified. Just my 2 cents.


I've always wondered why cropping would be a problem anyway? Everyone does it - and in a lot of cases it's because there might be people in the picture, or garbage on the floor, or crooked pictures or something else that isn't quite purrrty.  

And if doctoring pictures (coloring in eyes, changing saturation or brightness, or whatever) isn't a problem... 

I like tucker's broken butterfly wing picture the best<:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They are ALL adorable!! But my vote had to go to the Pumpkin Patch Twins!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Was the no cropping rule made way back when there was a forum member who was going to create a forum calendar from the winners? If so, and since we don't do that anymore, I don't see how the no-crop requirement makes a difference. Just my two cents...


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I thought it was a COSTUME photo contest -- no?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> I thought it was a COSTUME photo contest -- no?


Not necessarily. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-monthly-photo-contest/103538-photo-contest.html


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I fell for Dexter0125's scared as heck look...like "what is this one me..get it off..get it off" lol...toooooo cute!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> I thought it was a COSTUME photo contest -- no?


No, it is most definitely not a COSTUME contest. I was last months winner and chose this month's theme. It was a Halloween theme, which includes pumpkins, costumes, etc. As far as I am concerned, being the chooser of the theme, each and every one of the entries qualifies.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

You are right! My oops! 



Dallas Gold said:


> No, it is most definitely not a COSTUME contest. I was last months winner and chose this month's theme. It was a Halloween theme, which includes pumpkins, costumes, etc. As far as I am concerned, being the chooser of the theme, each and every one of the entries qualifies.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

I really feel guilty when i vote for a picture and see the results and there's a dog with no votes.... WHY.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just voted*

I just voted, but it was tough. They are all winners and the dogs are all amazing!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Dang-it I just assumed it was the dogs had to wear a custome cause it was Halloween. I would have entered Jige but both outfits I got for him were too small. It was hard to chose just one.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations to the smiling pumpkin patch girls!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

They say thanks to Auntie Anne...... and thanks for being the photographer!


----------

